# Surgical Tubing



## youcanthide

Dont suppose anybody knows a good place to buy cheap but quality surgical tubing online? Bear in mind im from the uk and will be using the tubes soley for hunting with a deep draw so need the tubes to withstand being maxed out relatively well, thank you


----------



## reset

Try Nathan at SimpleShots web site. You can contact him in person there. He not only sells the stuff but is very knowledgable with all that stuff including hunting. He will have suggestions for what wiil and wont work for your applications.

There are other vendors on here but some dont ship outside US. so i didnt mention them.


----------



## youcanthide

Im thinking postage costs though mate, probably cost more to post than the tubing itself, anybody know if the red kite stuff on ebays any good? ive been using the barnett tubes and doing quite well with them but the pouches are shite so i want to make my own, thanks


----------



## ruthiexxxx

I agree on the postage to/from the USA...it is prohibitive and a huge disinsentive to small trading. Have you considered the black Theratube...you can get it post free from Amazon UK and it is pretty robust with plenty of power for hunting.


----------



## youcanthide

ruthiexxxx said:


> I agree on the postage to/from the USA...it is prohibitive and a huge disinsentive to small trading. Have you considered the black Theratube...you can get it post free from Amazon UK and it is pretty robust with plenty of power for hunting.


Might give that a look then, whats the life like on it? Only reason ive gone to surgical tubing is because im sick of paying for theraband bandsents and cant be bothered to cut my own ha


----------



## ruthiexxxx

youcanthide said:


> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree on the postage to/from the USA...it is prohibitive and a huge disinsentive to small trading. Have you considered the black Theratube...you can get it post free from Amazon UK and it is pretty robust with plenty of power for hunting.
> 
> 
> 
> Might give that a look then, whats the life like on it? Only reason ive gone to surgical tubing is because im sick of paying for theraband bandsents and cant be bothered to cut my own ha
Click to expand...

TTB lasts a L O N G time. I've not often had it snap. TTS is even better but it is a helluva pull.


----------



## youcanthide

Whats the black like on draw weight? I will be using it on an antler catty with no wrist brace or anything, i can max out surgical tubing pretty easily.


----------



## ruthiexxxx

youcanthide said:


> Whats the black like on draw weight? I will be using it on an antler catty with no wrist brace or anything, i can max out surgical tubing pretty easily.


Singles or a slight pseudotaper are pretty easy. They seem to give as much power as doubles for a LOT less effort (and torn pouches)


----------



## dan ford

There's always dankung tubes I recently had 20 meters of tube delivered to the UK for just less than £15 .They do a range of sizes to suit most applications . The only downside is the 10 day wait


----------



## youcanthide

dan ford said:


> There's always dankung tubes I recently had 20 meters of tube delivered to the UK for just less than £15 .They do a range of sizes to suit most applications . The only downside is the 10 day wait


Ive tried dankung mate and really like it but ive been focusing on heavy tubing for heavy ammo (18mm steel) thanks for the info anyway mate



ruthiexxxx said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the black like on draw weight? I will be using it on an antler catty with no wrist brace or anything, i can max out surgical tubing pretty easily.
> 
> 
> 
> Singles or a slight pseudotaper are pretty easy. They seem to give as much power as doubles for a LOT less effort (and torn pouches)
Click to expand...

Im gonna order some ttb and some surgical tubing from ebay and try them both out, thanks for the help


----------



## ruthiexxxx

youcanthide said:


> dan ford said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's always dankung tubes I recently had 20 meters of tube delivered to the UK for just less than £15 .They do a range of sizes to suit most applications . The only downside is the 10 day wait
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried dankung mate and really like it but ive been focusing on heavy tubing for heavy ammo (18mm steel) thanks for the info anyway mate
> 
> 
> 
> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the black like on draw weight? I will be using it on an antler catty with no wrist brace or anything, i can max out surgical tubing pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Singles or a slight pseudotaper are pretty easy. They seem to give as much power as doubles for a LOT less effort (and torn pouches)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im gonna order some ttb and some surgical tubing from ebay and try them both out, thanks for the help
Click to expand...

You're welcome. Let me know what you think of the surgical tubing


----------



## youcanthide

ruthiexxxx said:


> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dan ford said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's always dankung tubes I recently had 20 meters of tube delivered to the UK for just less than £15 .They do a range of sizes to suit most applications . The only downside is the 10 day wait
> 
> 
> 
> Ive tried dankung mate and really like it but ive been focusing on heavy tubing for heavy ammo (18mm steel) thanks for the info anyway mate
> 
> 
> 
> ruthiexxxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> youcanthide said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the black like on draw weight? I will be using it on an antler catty with no wrist brace or anything, i can max out surgical tubing pretty easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Singles or a slight pseudotaper are pretty easy. They seem to give as much power as doubles for a LOT less effort (and torn pouches)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im gonna order some ttb and some surgical tubing from ebay and try them both out, thanks for the help
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're welcome. Let me know what you think of the surgical tubing
Click to expand...

Will do


----------



## Crac

Rolyan tubing is supposed to be quite good:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rolyan-Exercise-Catapult-Tubing-Rubber-Band-Slingshot-Resistant-Elastic-Dub-Dub-/251270602578?clk_rvr_id=528282845546&afsrc=1

-please compare prices... I think that link is reasonable, but if the exercise equipment is for personal use and sought for medical conditions *cough* 

I'm interested in "OMEGAFLEX® Natural Latex, Gum Rubber Tubing" the product is called "TYGR"

But the minimum order is 50 feet, the P+P is a flat rate £9.... And (grrrr) be prepared for some waiting.

http://www.omega.co.uk/ppt/pptsc.asp?ref=tygr

P.S Ruthie how about the "1 OD (in), 3/4 ID (in) tubing"?

I would hope you might be able to find some exercise tubing on the high street, plus other ideas from the online 'markets' but that seems an expensive way to tube short pieces of tubing... On the other hand, the products are reviewed somewhat. IMO the key is to look for equipment which is designed for leg stretches. But it's not like 'we' have enough of a following for any testing to be worthwhile.

I've been looking for some tube options myself, but I'm not that impressed with what is out there. I beg your deepest forgiveness but "rubber bands?" if you used a 6, 6, 6 in number 64, that's a LOT of rubber. I can stretch a single 3.5" loop to about 54cm so 2 bands makes a good 80cm odd, 3 bands semi butterfly. You get around 377 in a lb bag thus 10 band sets for less than £6... Anyhow PM me if interested.


----------



## myusername

what about the 5080 from dankung? http://www.dankung.com/emart/5-meters-special-rubber-tubing-for-slingshotblack-5080-p-224.html

the dimensions are slightly larger than theraband black(according to their website) so it might have a stronger draw and its cheap.


----------



## youcanthide

Crac said:


> Rolyan tubing is supposed to be quite good:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rolyan-Exercise-Catapult-Tubing-Rubber-Band-Slingshot-Resistant-Elastic-Dub-Dub-/251270602578?clk_rvr_id=528282845546&afsrc=1
> 
> -please compare prices... I think that link is reasonable, but if the exercise equipment is for personal use and sought for medical conditions *cough*
> 
> I'm interested in "OMEGAFLEX® Natural Latex, Gum Rubber Tubing" the product is called "TYGR"
> 
> But the minimum order is 50 feet, the P+P is a flat rate £9.... And (grrrr) be prepared for some waiting.
> 
> http://www.omega.co.uk/ppt/pptsc.asp?ref=tygr
> 
> P.S Ruthie how about the "1 OD (in), 3/4 ID (in) tubing"?
> 
> I would hope you might be able to find some exercise tubing on the high street, plus other ideas from the online 'markets' but that seems an expensive way to tube short pieces of tubing... On the other hand, the products are reviewed somewhat. IMO the key is to look for equipment which is designed for leg stretches. But it's not like 'we' have enough of a following for any testing to be worthwhile.
> 
> I've been looking for some tube options myself, but I'm not that impressed with what is out there. I beg your deepest forgiveness but "rubber bands?" if you used a 6, 6, 6 in number 64, that's a LOT of rubber. I can stretch a single 3.5" loop to about 54cm so 2 bands makes a good 80cm odd, 3 bands semi butterfly. You get around 377 in a lb bag thus 10 band sets for less than £6... Anyhow PM me if interested.


Tried the roylans tubing mate, found it crap, power dropped off really quickly, I don't like being able to see my ammo in mid air and having to wait for a thud lol

im talking big heavy tubing that will last that's why im looking at the surgical tubing, following maddison parkers lead



myusername said:


> what about the 5080 from dankung? http://www.dankung.com/emart/5-meters-special-rubber-tubing-for-slingshotblack-5080-p-224.html
> 
> the dimensions are slightly larger than theraband black(according to their website) so it might have a stronger draw and its cheap.


Got some mate, really like it but im wanting something bigger. the Barnett tubes are good but the pouches are rubbish and I could do with them being a couple of inches longer, thanks anyway


----------

